# Spalting at home



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone ever try spalting your own wood at home? I find this article and it looks fairly easy. 

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/article/spalt-your-own-lumber.aspx


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm trying to do a huge pallet full...covered in leaves and a tarp....we'll see if it works in a few months....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm trying to do a huge pallet full...covered in leaves and a tarp....we'll see if it works in a few months....


Let me know how it goes. I have loads of oak sitting around without purpose that could use some character.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Of course. I have a bag full in my cellar of maple. But reading the article now, I think my bag is sealed. I should go see how it looks tomorrow....


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2015)

I've forced Spalting in smaller blocks of maple by coating in plain yogurt and sealing in a bag for a couple months. It gives some pretty stuff but boy did it stink when I opened it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 3, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've forced Spalting in smaller blocks of maple by coating in plain yogurt and sealing in a bag for a couple months. It gives some pretty stuff but boy did it stink when I opened it up.


Do you happen to have a pictures of those results? I think I might try to experiment with that.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Do you happen to have a pictures of those results? I think I might try to experiment with that.



I'll have to dig, it was a couple years ago before I started getting tons of KD stuff from friends.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2015)

I've played around with it a little with some silver maple... I just threw some chunks of green wood in a trash bag and stuck them in my dust collector closet(dark and warm). Everything spalted, but not all of it was attractive.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

My only experience with spalting was unintentional. I traded for some short rounds of hard maple from a guy up north who was visiting AZ. It was fresh cut. I just set the pieces in the corner of my garage and forgot about them for couple of months. When I cut into them, they were nicely spalted. It was winter here so the average temp was around 60 degrees during that time. Just got lucky I think, Probably couldn't duplicate it if I tried...


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 3, 2015)

I was splitting some left over firewood.
Here in the humid arm pit of the Midwest .....lol Spalting is pretty easy



 
This was laying in direct sun

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 3, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> I was splitting some left over firewood.
> Here in the humid arm pit of the Midwest .....lol Spalting is pretty easy
> 
> View attachment 82372
> This was laying in direct sun


Yeah, not as easy in Montana to keep up humidity. Lol


----------

